# Minot tournament



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

There will be a one day tournament in Minot this weekend februaury 27th. Check in times are 5am and 7pm. They will be the exact same rules as the coyote classic, with the exception of the total weight of coyotes shot will be the tie breaker. If you are out and about huting this weekend, feel free to come 8 miles north of minot to ambush kennels and throw a few bucks in the pot and attempt to win some gas money back for the weekend. there will be food after the tornament. The address for the hunt is:

"901, 114th ave NW Minot", or 1 mile so. of Ruthville on hwy 83 then west 3/4 mile, or 6 miles north of minot on 83 to 114th then west 3/4 ,..This at our farm not our kennel"

If you have any quesitons or concerns about the hunt feel free to contact me at (chris lyon @ 320-492-8953). Come out and have one last good tournament and B.S. with some friends and maybe pick up a tip or two :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck with the tournament lyonch. Hope you get a good turnout.

So you guys are doing a "total weight" for a tie breaker rather than a "check in time" tie breaker? Interesting.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

We switched that for the last hunt of the year so that levi and i can hunt the last tournament and not be handicapped by having to be checked in by 2 or 3 to watch check in times and check in coyotes. It allows us to hunt the tournament from start to finish. We could also do a tie breaker paper rock scissors if we wanted to as well, but we decided on total weight. Most of the people who hunt this tournament know each other and do it for the fun of the hunt and B.S. with friends one last time. Right now there are a few teams signed up, but we would like a few more like always :beer: We have been talking with coyotehunter a lot lately on these tournaments and might be making a couple changes on how to do check in times. I think the old punching the ticket, then placing in the lock box might be the way to go (like punching in at work). that way when check in time expires it expires and no one can argue that point.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch

those are real good ideas. Let us know how they work for you!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

well one more sleep and the tournament will be under way. the weather is looking great!!! I feel this tournament could be anyone's tournament since there should be a fair amount of coyotes that will fall victim to the spot and stalk method :sniper: :thumb: If you plan on coming make sure that you talk a friend or two to come hunt the tournament as well. It is a 1-2 man team tournament.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The official results are not in yet, but 8 teams took out to the fields and hills and brought 15 coyotes back. There were roughly 80 coyotes seen by 16 hunters. 4 coyotes took first, 3 took second, and 3 took 3rd. the big dog was 31.28 lbs (barely beat an old female and i mean really old female that weighed 31.17 lbs). Little dog weighed 17 pound and some change. All in all the hunt was a lot of fun and i will post official results after i get them. Thanks to all who participated, and Wiley One Predator call for donating a lot of calls to the hunt, I think everyone at that tournament could have went home with a call if they choose to 8)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are a decent call that's for sure. Great product.

xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

wow....17lbs is a little dog!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya the Wiley One howlers are nice. I don't use mine nearly enough.


----------

